
Meet digg.com and Reddit, heirs of Slashdot - brett
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-realweb2/index.html?ca=drs-
======
tr02
Slashdot---Digg---Reddit---Slashdot

is the more likely scenario. The quality of Digg is so low only 17 year old
gamers enjoy the site now. Reddit is following.

Honestly, I don't see these sort of user driven news aggregation sites have
legs. How do they not end up going the way of Kro5hin after 2-3 years?

~~~
bootload
_"... I don't see these sort of user driven news aggregation sites have legs
..."_

In what way? Slashdot is 10 years old so you can create a business from
_'(tech) news aggregation'_.

_"... How do they not end up going the way of Kro5hin after 2-3 years? ..."_

My stab at it is the further you go mainstream, the more general the majority
of topics & information. Could the solution to this be trying to stay to the
_low-amplitude_ end of the long tail (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Long_Tail> ) of possible submissions (
_finding, encouraging posts from obscure original articles, posts_ ) and
trying to avoid the popular aggregated posts or _high-amplitude_ ( _mainstream
media searches for stories, add a bit of commentary + add_ ) you see in the
mainstream?

The real value for readers ( _in my opinion_ ) is in the access to _variety_
of information. Low amplitude is equals greater diversity of information.

~~~
tr02
User driven in the sense the users are the editors. Slashdot is still
interesting because the slashdot editors have maintained strict editorial
control over the front page.

I agree the user-as-editors can work for niche subjects. The programming
subreddit is an example.

------
brett
Maybe PG needs to set big blue straight on the whole Slashdot ---> Digg and
Delicious ---> Reddit thing. :)

